# John Deere 2755 3 point leak



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I removed the 3 point arms on my John Deere 2755 for the first time so they would not be in the way during haying season. When I removed the bottom section there is a shaft that slides side to side with the arms removed. I centered the shaft due to the missing void of the arms. It leaks very little but a drop here and there while its running. Is there a seal or o-ring that needs to be replaced? I was going to add spacers on both sides to fill the void from the missing arms so the shaft stays centered.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a bushing type seal and I think it is nylon the best that I can remember......it has been a few years since I have replaced those. They are inexpensive so you might as well replace them on both sides once wear has tolled. Pay your dealer a visit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Once the oil is drained and shaft is out be sure to clean up any burrs before sliding the shaft back in. Fine emry cloth will polish it just fine.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Farmineer95 said:


> Once the oil is drained and shaft is out be sure to clean up any burrs before sliding the shaft back in. Fine emry cloth will polish it just fine.


That is what went wrong the left side did not want to slide off the shaft, when I tapped on the shaft with a hammer it must have damaged the seal.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's some good info on replacing the L/D control shaft seals for older but similar model(2440) but from viewing 2755 PC it appears 2755 has only 1 seal on each side.. Be sure to put L/D lever under seat in minimum before removing shaft. Way back when I served as a JD dealer service manager I was instructed to only change bushings when they showed having wear. Changing bushings too often can enlarge trans case bushing bores.

2 ea-L170667 Sealing Washer 4.80 USD 9.60


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

If you can get your hands on a tech manual it will have measurements for wear specs for the shaft and bushings. I've done the 2355 and the 4040 and on the 2355 went with just the sealing washers and still leaked. Ended up having to replace shaft and bushings BUT do not replace the bushings unless absolutely necessary. It was a pain having to do the work twice.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Common place for 'Deeres to leak a little.


----------

